# Truck V-Plow on Skid?



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I know a lot of you guys on here have taken regular straight blades off of pickups and converted them over to a skidsteer mount. I cant seem to find anyone who has taken a truck mounted v-plow and converted it. Throwing this idea around. Would not be used all the time as we have arctic pushers. Just thinking of something for when the sidewalks get deep. I know you can buy a brand new vering or other brands but I see used up old western v-plows on craigslist a lot. If anyone has done this please let me know.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

There few guys on here has V plows on the there skid steer


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

4x4Farmer;1619942 said:


> I know a lot of you guys on here have taken regular straight blades off of pickups and converted them over to a skidsteer mount. I cant seem to find anyone who has taken a truck mounted v-plow and converted it. Throwing this idea around. Would not be used all the time as we have arctic pushers. Just thinking of something for when the sidewalks get deep. I know you can buy a brand new vering or other brands but I see used up old western v-plows on craigslist a lot. If anyone has done this please let me know.


Great minds must think alike. I've been thinking about doing just that with an old Boss V. It would be very simple to remove the light tower and add a skid adapter plate.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

IMAGE;1619948 said:


> Great minds must think alike. I've been thinking about doing just that with an old Boss V. It would be very simple to remove the light tower and add a skid adapter plate.


Thats what I was thinking. Strip everything down to the A frame. Weld up a tatch plate. Just wondering what the thoughts are one using the electrical part of it due to the fact I only have one aux. hyd on my skids. I will need to utilize a diverter valve to run one of the wings. Depending on how much of the old system a guy uses probably would want a cross over relief in there also.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i saw one that a guy put the power pak right on the blade and control in the cab them had a battery cable with a plug like a fisher going to the pump seemed to work good for him it was almost a self contained setup u used nothing on the skid but power and ground


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

4x4Farmer;1619952 said:


> Thats what I was thinking. Strip everything down to the A frame. Weld up a tatch plate. Just wondering what the thoughts are one using the electrical part of it due to the fact I only have one aux. hyd on my skids. I will need to utilize a diverter valve to run one of the wings. Depending on how much of the old system a guy uses probably would want a cross over relief in there also.


It would be handy if someone posted the exact valves we'll need 

I don't think it's a diverter valve for one wing. I think it would be a hyd valve body with 2 outlets, both electically controlled from switches inside. You must have all the switches inside the cab and the plugin on the outside. You can get a pigtail to splice from. The valve body will have flow to it anytime the aux hyd is on. It will just be bypassing and returning to the skid.

Why don't you use a snowblower on the skid for sidewalks? I really like how nice the blower works on walks. I want the Vplow on a skid for general plowing, i'll stick to the blower for walks.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I know a blower would be ideal but looking for something cheap here. I alreadyhave have ato lead on athe very cheaplarge plow. Yes setting it up so the oil returns to the skid and control both wings with the switches on the handle would be ideal.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow. Posting from smart phone sucks. Lol


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Just thinking about it more, and I bet Bert's would have everything needed to make it work.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

best bet would be to use a boss v blade as it has only single acting cylinders for wings. the lift function would be taken over by your bucket tilt, so if you only have 1 hydro function on your skid its perfect, IF you want the wings to move at the same time. If you want independent control you will have to go with an electrical over hydro setup for diverter control.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

We use a Boss V on a Toolcat for sidewalks. It works well for the main purpose but valving still a bit of an issue. Need to take some time to figure it out.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

How would a V compare to a pusher box?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

RJ lindblom;1620537 said:


> How would a V compare to a pusher box?


 well in my case a pusher box wont work to well for doing sidewalks! When you have deep snow on a sidewalk you need either a snowblower or v-plow (that's my experience anyways.)
I use pushers for parking lots and wouldn't dream of using the V for them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

is it maybe a better idea to use the existing pump and make an electric skid steer to plow pigtail. 

Buy a new plow for your truck keep the old one for the skid and if ever needed you have a spare? Make a skid steer to truck side quick attach? Also great for moving the plows around at end of seasons 

skid steer v for deep then v with wings for the lot. Oh yeah.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Most municipalities around here run Horst V plows for sidewalks. Basically the exact same as a Boss but more heavy duty. They sell an electric over hydrualic valve that I'm sure would work with a Boss. In really big storms here we just use the buckets on the walks. Unless your going to be doing them all the time with it the buckets cost nothing and you can't break one. If you have miles of city walks you can't beat a V plow though.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

4x4Farmer;1620833 said:


> well in my case a pusher box wont work to well for doing sidewalks! When you have deep snow on a sidewalk you need either a snowblower or v-plow (that's my experience anyways.)
> I use pushers for parking lots and wouldn't dream of using the V for them.


Gotcha. Thumbs Up


----------



## Capt. Fred (Jan 19, 2013)

Just finished putting an older boss v on one of our skids, looked a bit daunting at first but turned out not so bad, just thinking out before doing, cut off the tails on back side square with top and had a old trailer laying around for scrap steel and used most all of it. All 1/4" angle layed a piece across top and one under where tails were then boxed in around those, added a few more to complete the push frame, took 3/8" across top to reinforce and and our angle for skid to slide in and did same on bottom cut holes for latches to slide in added some triangle gussets for additional support on top, 2 pieces of 2" box across top from plow frame to push frame and added a non skid step over the top, used original wiring harness from truck, ran through some hose down the left side arm and into engine compartment, pulled control plug around up into cab behind rt. shoulder all stays in place year around, zip tied where needed to hold in place, joy stick sits on right thigh with floor brackets around leg, stays right in place there, pushes three times the snow my trucks did with it, on a asv rc-60


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Capt. Fred;1624968 said:


> Just finished putting an older boss v on one of our skids, looked a bit daunting at first but turned out not so bad, just thinking out before doing, cut off the tails on back side square with top and had a old trailer laying around for scrap steel and used most all of it. All 1/4" angle layed a piece across top and one under where tails were then boxed in around those, added a few more to complete the push frame, took 3/8" across top to reinforce and and our angle for skid to slide in and did same on bottom cut holes for latches to slide in added some triangle gussets for additional support on top, 2 pieces of 2" box across top from plow frame to push frame and added a non skid step over the top, used original wiring harness from truck, ran through some hose down the left side arm and into engine compartment, pulled control plug around up into cab behind rt. shoulder all stays in place year around, zip tied where needed to hold in place, joy stick sits on right thigh with floor brackets around leg, stays right in place there, pushes three times the snow my trucks did with it, on a asv rc-60


Nice job and good thinking here...saw your straight blade too.

And you can still use it to stack snow 15' high.

With that machine if it is icy it is hard to push uphill isn't it?

Love the step:


----------



## Capt. Fred (Jan 19, 2013)

thank you fortunately we dont have to deal with hills in my parts, southern Delaware, but like most anything if its icy traction isnt very good but we have had no problems with the snow that we get, seem we either get smeared or nothing, this year less than 3 total inches always 75 miles away but when it happens it happens good so got to be ready, the step was as much to keep you from slipping down into the framing as helping to get in and out pretty cool set up cant wait to use it


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey that's pretty sweet! thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Capt. Fred (Jan 19, 2013)

your welcome 4x4 hope its of help, it can be done! biggest obstacle i think was making sure we had the strength and support at the main point of connection obviously where the plow would of orig. slid into the truck frame. After boxing in around the mount and supporting where we thought neccessary we ended up actually building our own mount right to the plow, we thought we were going to be mounting all the support stuff to a seperate plate but ended up this was stronger, if on a plate then no matter how strong we made the boxing it would all come down to the weld holding it onto the plate,, didnt think that would be addequate under the rigors of plowing esp. as heavy as a v blade


----------

